

Is Crowd-sourced Journalism Making You Dumber? - mikeyur
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/is-crowdsourced-journalism-making-you-dumber

======
brandnewlow
Bad crowd-sourced journalism makes you dumber. Good crowd-sourced journalism
makes you smarter and saves you time.

~~~
potatolicious
True, but unless you place some really strict filters on the crowd you're
sourcing from, odds are the vast majority of it will be bad, and make you
dumber.

'Tis the reason why I stopped using any sort of aggregator (Slashdot, reddit,
Digg, etc.) for any news. The average intelligence and professionalism
demonstrated on such sites is so low that I'd rather be staring at a wall than
reading those sites.

~~~
brandnewlow
news.YC is an aggregator.

~~~
potatolicious
I don't really read it for "news" though - it's more of a "hey someone
wrote/created something cool" source for me, which is a-ok as a crowdsourced
thing.

------
darien
Intelligence is expressed in the quality of ideas, not the quality of words.
An editorial could be written using 5th grade vernacular but also express
ideas associated with post-grad work. This is just another sensationalistic
article.

~~~
varjag
> An editorial could be written using 5th grade vernacular but also express
> ideas associated with post-grad work.

This happens so infrequently that I can't recall a single instance of it. Any
particular examples?

Of course I agree that quality of thought comes first, but it is usually
accompanied by good presentation.

~~~
darien
Off the top of my head, I seem to think that any book by Malcolm Gladwell
would fit that description. Would you disagree?

------
teeja
Crowd-sourcing is often richer in background that was filtered-out by
newspapers. I'm feeling smarter about history and real motives than I did back
when mass media were all I had.

------
djtanner
Really interesting article

------
ajscherer
All the blog posts about various internet phenomena making me dumber are
making me dumber.

